# Hat jemand ein Netflix Abo und kann mir sagen, ob es dort einen bestimmten Film gibt ?



## addicTix (10. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,

ich wollte mal Fragen, ob eventuell jemand ein Netflix Abo hat, und mir sagen kann ob's dort schon den Film "Tremors 5 Bloodlines" gibt.
Ich hab eigentlich nen Netflix Account, aber ich muss erst mein Abo erneuern, damit ich die Filmauswahl sehen kann .... 

Wäre nett wenn das jemand für mich nachgucken kann  

MFG


----------



## Bunny_Joe (10. Oktober 2015)

https://www.werstreamt.es/

büdde^^


----------



## addicTix (10. Oktober 2015)

Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> https://www.werstreamt.es/
> 
> büdde^^



Danke 
Scheint aber leider keiner im Sortiment zu haben, zumindest wird nix gefunden


----------



## humbz (5. Dezember 2015)

flixsearch.io

Da kannst wird dir auch angezeigt, ob der gesuchte Film bei einem ausländischen Netflix verfügbar ist - falls du mal Urlaub in einem der berühmten VPN-Hotels im Ausland machst. (Haha)


----------

